# C. sp 'Pahang'



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi All,

Just to show some photographs of one species of Cryptocoryne I found in Pahang state of Malay Peninsula (sorry for those who have seen these repeated in my postings in other forums):



















They were growing both emersed and submersed covering the low banks on the sides of a rather fast flowing stream. No flowers were spotted, the pH of the water is about 7. They are quite a miniture species (leaves are about maximum 3cm long) and spread out flatly over the banks (unlike some other type of cryptocorynes with erected leaf petiole), from far I thought they were mosses until I examined them closer.





































Some people stated that they might be C. nurii while others stated they might be C. affinis. Unfortunately, I could not find any flowers then for ID purpose.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

These are the photographs of the C. sp 'Pahang' after 2 months of cultivation:









Adapting well to my emersed cultivation









Notice the red dots that recently appeared on the newer submersed leaves, nutrient difficiency or inherent trait?









Top view for submersed cultivation. I think this species has great potential as a great foreground plant!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Judging from the submersed growth I would say it is affinis. It looks very similar to the affinis i have growing in my tanks right now. Nice find.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

But Aaron,

I have some C. affinis with me too collected from Gua Musang Kelantan state and Selangor state, they are much larger in size (see photographs below) than the C. sp. 'Pahang', are the ones you have as small too?









Those taller ones at the back are the C. affinis 'Gua Musang' and those in front at the foreground are the C. sp 'Pahang'.









The C. affinis 'Gua Musang' submersed









The C. affinis 'Selangor' emersed

Regards,
T S Wang


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi T S Wang ,

Crypt leave will be long if they are found in flowing water 

What aaron said is he feel that it look like C. affinis
I think so also, but need to grow and get it flower(to know the exact ID).

Nevertheless to said, you did well to get the growing but might be lack of fert to get the leave grow better.
try add some Laterite(iron) to try boost it. Might help.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi TS and Aaron,

Sorry if I sounded offensive in the previous post, its just that I have C. affinis from 2 different localities now and both don't look like this C. sp. 'Pahang' so I was just trying to clarify to get some positive ID. 

So you finally managed to find laterite sold commercially here in Singapore? If yes, do let me know where to purchase them as I am very interested too after reading quite a few recommendation to use them for growing cryptocorynes. For the emersed cultivation, I am currently using 1/4 of Wondergro Root + tablet per pot. For submersed cultivation, nothing other than the GEX soil substrate.

Regards,
T S Wang


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Probably C. affinis. I have a variety that doesn't get bigger than 2" across.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, it was only a guess based on the looks of the submersed leaves. The one I have only gets about 3" tall or so in good lighting. Of course, a flower will tell all.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with you guys, I have been growing an _affinis_ wild strain with really tinny leaves.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your feedback! At least now I know how much C. affinis can varies! Well, any photographs of your C. affinis to share???

Regards,
T S Wang


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

This is my largest C. affinis form.........its a really good strong grower.

James


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

My affinis Kelantan picture. Just to share.










Most people says affinis grow better in alkali medium. However, mine seem to grow well in acidic medium(ADA soil).

Although affinis is a reasonably common crypt. I still lover it due to its bullated leaf.

Yoong


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

This is my affinis Kelantan growing in emerse form.

Although most people says affinis is better grown in alkali medium, mine seems to grow well in acidic ADA soil.

I loved the bullation of affinis.

Yoong


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

:madgrin:I want to see some of the small affinis pics to! Affinis is my favorite crypt, I love the center vein and the bullated leaves also. Some day I will have to try some of these if I can ever get my hands on them:icon_keel.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello TS,

Good find! I also vote for affinis.

There are a lot of different affinis strains which can be very nicely used in planted aquaria. Decades back I had a tank with only 3 different affinis strains: a tall purple one, a medium green one, and a brown-reddish small one - looked just great and almost maintenance-free.

There are still a few old aquarium strains around. However, it would be great to collect and safeguard as many strains with exact locality data as possible before they fall victim to "development" projects, deforestation, and other human sins!


----------

